# Sigur is turning Japanese - Sengoku Period / Ronin



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

_This guy shall be my guide into the world of Sengoku period Samurai shenannigans._​


Hello, guys. Some of you may remember that I got that funky little rules set Osprey released last summer that caused quite a stir in the wargaming world - Ronin. 











_No, I have no idea why they chose that for their cover art either. I mean they're Osprey, they got more than enough really cool Samurai art lying around and they put that drab, way too dark and unappealing bit on their rulebook. Oh well, it's the inside that counts, right?
_

Samurai and stuff. First step, as always: The mandatory leafing through of the rules, then it's straight off to buying toys. My gaming nemesis/buddy has large amounts of Perry Ashigaru lying around (because he's got large amounts of everything lying around ;-) ) so I traded some oop GW minis for a bunch of Ashigaru with Yari and bows and ordered a bunch more, mostly samurai and Ashigaru with arquebuses. The Perry minis are excellently nice but come in sixes. Fortunately I was able to split most of the packs with other guys. Ordered a bunch of naginatas as well, six samurai in everyday clothes (because they look so darned good), a bunch of cheapo plastic bamboo and one of those 4Grounds japanese houses for good measure as well. Buying toys is good. 

First I built and based the whole group of 23 figures. For my Bushi (= army regulars, basically) warband I don't plan to need more than 10 or so but you know how it is. First, you want to have a lot of options (even though I'll probably end up playing the same list all the time anyway), second you want to have minis for a second warband just in case any of your friends want to give the game a go. Third, many toys are required to be happy. Then I got to put the house together and this is what it looks like after a few hours of work:




























I didn't do much to the whole thing really but I did have to redo the white parts and the brown beams running across them because the white wasn't done well at all (so much for 'pre-painted') and around the windows were unsightly laserburn marks. 4G do impressive stuff with MDF/HDF but I really don't care much for anything pre-painted (naturally). MDF buildings are suited for some things and for Japanese buildings the medium is spot on. For stuff like a medieval fortress and many other things it's completely rubbish on the other hand. But for this it works. There are three doors on there, two slidey(one of which comes with a little bit of paper to build into it. Pretty detail) and one swing-y door on the other side. The teddy fur also comes with the set. Really not cheap but it does the job. The roof is removable too as you can see in the picture.

Then I thought it was about time to get started on my models and immediately realized that I had no idea what Samurai or especially Ashigaru should look like. So I spent the rest of that day googling, leafing though Osprey books and so on. The other two guys I'll play with each one got a black-ish warband (led by a lady samurai. Looking forward to seeing that) and a blue-ish warband, both Bushi with big weapons and armour and all that jazz. Blue warband also is of some clan (Tokugawa?) which I was told goes very well with (or rather against) Takeda. Of course it would have been cool to play dudes from "that clan who have the triforce for their coat of arms" but four rectangles I'm okay with too.








​
To contrast the other two's warbands, and following the background of my guys I went with an overall red scheme. Without much further ado, here are the first WIP Ashigaru:









I have to say that so far, I'm not very happy with the guys because I have no idea what I'm doing. Recently I started questioning the way I paint skin which only adds to my overall confusion. The red I went for is much more wine red than usual simply because I wanted to use the colour for once. I went for some extreme highlighting on the armour parts because ... I'm not sure why. I guess that's what I do when I have no idea what else to do. As you can see the clothes underneath the armour is just the guys' regular clothes to add some individuality. It's a lowest level skirmish game after all. I also have to say that the Ashigaru moulds seem to be a bit worn out already because some detail around the hands and such could be better (and probably used to be). Still, great sculpts. Possibly even a joy to paint some day, once I figured out what the heck I'm doing. 











Oh, I also downloaded all the episodes of the probably excellent Samurai Archive podcast, but I'm still in the middle of listening my way through the certainly excellent American Civil War 1861-1865 podcast.


So what do you think so far, good people?


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

What do you think is wrong with your painting of flesh? It looks great to me, good tone and good depth which is more than can be said for mine.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Great work as ever, Sig! :good:


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Painting is top notch as ever, those minis are pretty cool too. Interesting read :victory:


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

ah this project will be great to watch grow. i'm waiting. as always, astounding work and idea! Is that ruleset "ronin" still available?


----------



## CubanNecktie (Nov 2, 2012)

looks great man. there's much appeal to samurai battles imo. I've been a big fan of Kurosawa films for a long time. If you can find them I highly suggest the following: Kagemusha, Ran and Heaven & Earth. If I'm not mistaken all three are in colour which should help you with the garb. (Not 100% on Kagemusha). 

Anyway I love the houses and your paint scheme looks really great. Sadly, I'm not a fan of the mini models themselves. They look super dated, but it could just be an old line you dug up. Either way it's a small issue. Go samurai battles!

for good Samurai fantasy mini check out these guys. they're doing god's work lol http://kensei.zenitminiatures.es/index.php/en/


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Jabobite: Thanks muchly! Just a few bits about the skin I'm not too sure but i guess I just have to brush up on musculature and such. Painted Space Marines and other things with little to no visible skin for too long. 
@Tawa: Thanks, buddy!
@Varakir: Thank you, glad you like it. Well, you can't go wrong with Perry Miniatures as the saying goes. 
@neferhet: Cheers. Sure, Ronin is readily available pretty much everywhere. They had some trouble with the thing being sold out right after it was released but that's 10 months ago and you should be able to get Ronin pretty much everywhere. And if that fails you can get it via Amazon. It's inexpensive, small format, soft cover and has the rules only, nothing on the history and so on. Which is pretty handy because everybody can do their research on their own. 
@CubanNecktie: Thank you. I've seen Kagemusha I think but it's been ages. I'll see that I can check out some Kurosawa. His films are also listed as reference material in the Ronin rulebook.  Yeah, the Ashigaru line seem to be amongst the Perrys oldest when they parted ways with Foundry. I've seen some Kensei minis and ...yeah, they're modern. Possibly digitally sculpted (which is something I try to avoid) and I'm really not much into far eastern fantasy stuff.  I'll happily paint them for clients of course because they do look rather nice but for my personal gaming I'm happy with historicals for now. Mostly as a counter-point to all the Fantasy/Sci-Fi I paint for clients.


I built two small bamboo groves as terrain/for presentation of far eastern stuff in general.  










Not pictured with any of my Japanese minis because I put them away so I don't get tempted to work on them while I should paint Necromunda, Dystopian Wars and Space Marines stuff and couldn't find them at the moment. 

Hope you like the terrain!


----------



## neferhet (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks  and that bamboo looks real to me


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@neferhet: Thanks muchly!


Well, it's been a while. In the meantime I gave about a third of the bamboo from the bag to a friend because I'm sure I'd just have the bag lying around for years and don't do anything with it. With the remaining few bits I made a third piece of bamboo grove.

I also managed to actually finish a first few Ashigaru for my warband:









Hope you like them. That colour scheme turned out WAY more clean-cut and uniform than I had imagined. I'll see what I can add until next week (which is the big wargaming weekend. ACW and warband-y samurai things). At least one Samurai would be nice to have.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oh myy...... :good:


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Excellent stuff as usual. I have been toying with this because having tried Saga and not liking it, I need a new skirmish system. 

Where did you get the bamboo? I need some for basing my upcoming Bolt Action USMC project.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Tawa:   Thanks!
@Khorne's Fist: Cheers. To be perfectly honest, I also got the Saga rulebook, one of the supplements and an army around the end of 2013 (when the Saga hype was really big and everybody talked the game up), painted everything up, played three times and realized that it's not for me. I acknowledge that it's a very innovative system which I'm sure appeals to many people but to me it doesn't feel like a miniatures wargame really. For a skirmish system that goes for a 1 figure = 1 man level it feels very abstracted and to be frank, I didn't like the prospect of having to learn my battle board, work out "combos", learn every possible opponent's battle board and so on. Felt a bit too much like magic - the gathering. All that being said, it is a very strong and clever set of rules and I won't fault anybody for liking it. Anyway, if you're not completely put off Dark Ages wargaming give Dux Britanniarum by Too Fat Lardies a try. This one's WAY more up my alley, plus it's built around a really flavourful campaign system. You can listen to a preview here: http://hwcdn.libsyn.com/p/2/0/5/205...02177067&hwt=ec196b98a9916503ce490b8b9d128288 and an interview with one of the authors along with his thoughts on the first expansion and on the system as a whole here: http://meeples.wordpress.com/2014/0...20-at-the-sharp-end-dux-britanniarum-raiders/. Really enjoyable set of rules, highly recommended. Requires you about the same number of models as you'd need for Saga. It's set in Arthurian Britain, right after the Romans left and the Saxons are drumming at the gates, threatening to take over Britain (so the "factions" are Saxons and Romano-British. The Raiders expansion adds Picts, Scotti and Irish if I remember correctly.).

As for the bamboo: I used these off amazon:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Approx-100Pcs-Scales-Plastic-Bamboo/dp/B00H33D6IK/ref=sr_1_8?s=kids&ie=UTF8&qid=1395407912&sr=1-8&keywords=bamboo+train
100pieces, 50% of which are all just soft plastic and therefore to be handled with care, the longer ones have wire in the shaft which makes them way more useful.
Only thing you have to do is remove the mould lines running along the shafts and maybe cut off the leafs here and there for some irregularity. Otherwise they're really easy to work with. I didn't even wash them in soapy water or anything, just remove mould lines, prime, paint, done. On the above terrain pieces I didn't even use half of the bag. There's another set of those on amazon.co.uk, all of the same scale and all with the wire core. Those I'm sure are easier to work with and a little more sturdy but all are the same size. But I think that they'd go together well with the different-scale bag.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Sigur said:


> Hope that helps.


It certainly does. Cheers mate.k:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Khorne's Fist: Sure thing, you're welcome. 



Ha, half five in the morning update!










It's really nothing special but at least I basecoated two Samurai, one with Katana and one with Naginata. Going for individuality there.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Right, heat-caused coma during the day is survived, new WIP of the samurai:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hola, amigos!

Two weeks ago me and my regular gaming nemesis went on a little trip to meet The Third Guy (as well as his lovely family, his wine cellar and his beer and barbecue stuffs reserves  ), Constable, for a weekend of jolly good times with toy soldiers. 

On Friday, we had a 2on1 game of Ronin. Mr.Nemesis held a village which Constable and I had to storm.

The table:








http://sigur.tabletopgeeks.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/18/gallery/games/table2_0.jpg









http://sigur.tabletopgeeks.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/18/gallery/games/table6.jpg

Highly pretty, isn't it? It's a group effort too. I supplied the large house as well as the bamboo, Mr.Nemesis supplied the cherry trees, the rest of course is Constable's.

This is the village which was to be defended:








http://sigur.tabletopgeeks.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/18/gallery/games/table4.jpg

constable's warband: 








http://sigur.tabletopgeeks.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/18/gallery/games/constablebushi.jpg









http://sigur.tabletopgeeks.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/18/gallery/games/constablebushi2.jpg

He went for unarmoured Samurai as an experiment but his leader in light blue was a tip top skilled Samurai.

Mr.Nemesis' troops took position:








http://sigur.tabletopgeeks.com/wp-c...ent/blogs.dir/18/gallery/games/fortified2.jpg

See his clan's mon? "The Broccoli" as we named it. THIS is why I'm happy I went with Takeda and their comparatively simple mon. 

And finally my own warband, who were going to attack from the hills:








http://sigur.tabletopgeeks.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/18/gallery/games/bushi.jpg

The game started, constable's guys advanced under the fire from the well-fortified archers in the village. His guys shot back, but due to distance and cover, bows, arrows and arquebuses proved to be mostly ineffective until the village defenders managed to get a few lucky hits in via concentrated fire on constable's poor Teppo Guy.

In the meantime I advanced down the slope.








http://sigur.tabletopgeeks.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/18/gallery/games/precombat3.jpg
"We demand entrance into this village of yours to honourably claim it from your master!" - "nuh-uh"









http://sigur.tabletopgeeks.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/18/gallery/games/precombat.jpg

"So it must come to battle!"








http://sigur.tabletopgeeks.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/18/gallery/games/combat.jpg









http://sigur.tabletopgeeks.com/wp-content/blogs.dir/18/gallery/games/combat2.jpg

And quite the combat ensued. After a first round in which, as I have to admit, rolled really, really well and prolonged combat thereafter, The Good Guys prevailed:









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-8HnhJF-079E/U6aMhiX1RyI/AAAAAAAACgY/ueTOG09Fats/s1600/DSC_0074.JPG
(image courtesy of constable)

In the meantime, constable's unarmoured Samurai, supported by two slightly wounded Ashigaru, launched an attack against the other part of Nemesis' warband which happened to include his leader. 









http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-V4fiRwPiCZM/U6aMh2fIkpI/AAAAAAAACgc/sUNm5WGVWHM/s1600/DSC_0075.JPG
(image courtesy of constable)

The unarmoured Samurai didn't fare too well but held their own for a while, the leader, deadly wounded, still managed to gravely wound a hapless Ashigaru with his last move (that's a cute little Ability, I think it's called Tough. After a model is killed he/she may carry out one more full attack. Very Samurai.). By this time my warband had broken through and rushed through the village to help their comrades but it was too late. One Ashigaru still kept up the fight but the Samurai had fallen.









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-10Az-3o1bqs/U6aMiyM30vI/AAAAAAAACgs/irfOVDmB8Tc/s1600/DSC_0077.JPG
(image courtesy of constable)

After a salvo at close range from my guys' teppo and two archers my Samurai and Ashigaru (some wounded) charged the enemy and managed to cut them down quickly. The game was over and the village was won.

Hugely entertaining game. Everyone involved enjoyed it and the terrain of course played a large part in the pleasantness of the whole affair. We all were rather impressed with the Ronin rules. Very quick and rather fun with that little poker element of allocating tokens and such.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

*jealous......* :laugh:


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks great, I love that game board.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Tawa: Thanks very much!
@iamtheeviltwin: Yeah, me too.  It was especially nice that we all contributed a little. Of course it was constable's table and wine we enjoyed, but I brought the big house and the bamboo patches and Mr.Nemesis contributed his amazing cherry trees. Good stuff. On rare occasions everything just falls intp place: Good table and terrain, good people, good rules, good miniatures.



Okay peeps. Tonight I was finished with a commission project, had lotsa newpictures posted and so on, chatted with the guys who I played Ronin with the last time and we talked about what everybody was up to. Chatted with other people and what they were up to and somehow it seemed like everybody was just painting what ever they bloody wanted! A slightly alien concept to me (well, no, not really. Only over the past two, three weeks or so) so I thought I'd give that a go again. Wasn't sure what to do (commission stuffs aside there are still the Perry AWI British to finish for the review, there are some lovely AWI civilians half done and There are LOTS of plastic Frenchmen lined up for painting as well), then carlos13th cought me over on Dakkadakka, asking if I'd add to my Ronin collection any time soon. This got me thinking. As I recently had lured a friend of mine into miniature wargaming (so far he's very enthusiastic about the whole thing. Not that he buys any minis or something like that but he's playing so that's good) and Lion Rampant had shown maybe a certain 'lightness' in terms of being a tactical wargame. It's much fun but for me playing a game more than twice without any change in between is something I'm not really used to any more and it has to be a GREAT rules set for me to play it more often (like chain of command). So I thought for the next step I'd play some Ronin with him. Proper historical game, still rather on the gamey side and with a lot of fun mechanics and chances for fun scenarios, so why not do that next? Of course I've only got one warband finished. So I looked into what I've got left to paint and apart from the amazingly pretty but woefully inferior (ruleswise, in comparison to the "proper army" list) unarmoured samurai there still are a bunch of armoured Samurai and a few Ashigaru. So I got to work on some of them:










The guys in the far left and right are in the regular colour scheme I used for my own red Takeda warband. Now the thing is of course - would I turn them into a fully different warband on their own or should I use just a slight variation on the takeda colour scheme? I opted for the weird middle way of "use the same colour scheme but change the colours".  So the rich red was gone, replaced with a brown-ish red, added a few more blues and Samurai look very individual anyway. This way I could use them along wtih my dudes but also as their own warband. So yea, these are very WIP and very slow to paint actually because I'm SO unfamiliar with feudal japanese clothing. But getting there.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Way too late into Monday I forged two warbands of about equal points values out of the models I have so I can proceed to paint the models required. Here are some more (one of the two Spear armed samurai you already saw earlier):


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Second batch of minis finished!




















Hope you like them!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

And the man just keeps on going! :shok:

Good stuff! :good:


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Well, I can't, I won't and I don't stop. 

Last night I had another idea for the next Ronin game. I always prefer some kind of fun scenario rather than a regular old "pitched battle" when it comes to skirmishing (even though that regular scenario also has a fun twist in the Ronin rulebook). However, a "capture stuff" scenario surely will be more interesting. Of course I've got no appropriate marker or object. Except for a (in game terms) huge buddha statue. The scenario however demands for the object to be movable with the option of carrying it off the table. So I started building a little something last night. Nothing special or too impressive, but fun. Hope to post pictures soon.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Done and done.  A sinister statue to be used as mission objective for feudal Japanese/ slightly samurai or ninja themed games across the ages.










And once the fella was done I thought that nobody would want to touch the statue AND the scenario I had in mind requires two models for the objective to be moved so I built this little ....litter:










Okay, it's a little rough, but you can place models between the handles to depict them as carrying it around. 

Hope you like it!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Okay, now for that little battle report. As our camera guy dropped out and I'd left my own camera at home I only got some cellphone pictures of the game.

Anyway, here is the basic information: The game is Ronin, 150pts, two Bushi Buntai facing off in a Capture scenario.

*The backstory:*
Clan Takeda henchmen stole one of two ancient statues from a temple, The statue is said to hold immense dark powers which might be the decisive factor in the bloody struggle between clans Takeda and Uesugi, so the group carrying the statue is eagerly awaited at the closest fortress. As the statue is overdue the two Samurai, Kobayashi and Maru,and their retinue are sent out to look what's holding up the delivery of the statue. When the retinue arrives at dawn it seems like the whole group of people has vanished and the statue just sits there by the side of the road.


It was dawn(so no shooting beyond 18" for the first two turns) and rainy (no shooting beyond 24" in general, Teppo[Arquebuses] may only fire once per game) when Kobayashi and his men arrived. From afar they spotted a number of shapes moving towards the position of the statue at high speed. It's a band of warriors of the accursed Uesugi clan, without a doubt out to steal the righteously liberated statue! With them they had one of the statue's trek's guards who was able to flee the scene as what ever happened. On his mindless flight he ran into the Uesugi patrol and they made him lead them to the statue. [I was short of non-Takeda Ashigaru so they got this traitor to fight on their side].

It was on and stuff would be going down. The game would last for 8 turns or until one side routs or until one side manages to carry the objective off the table. It requires two models to carry a heavy object at regular speed and one model could carry it at half speed. Unfortunately the rulebook does not state whether or not the models carrying a heavy load were allowed to run during the movement phase. We decided to let them but I wouldn't suggest it for future games.

Disclaimer: You see, this is more of a "relaxed" approach to the whole theme. It was an introductory game for yeld and a friend of ours to see the rules and whatnot. Neither I, nor the other guys are amazingly good with feudal Japanese history so if you are, bear with us. I'm not one to enjoy mixing fancy fantasy stuff into historical wargaming and this is not what we did. We just took a casual approach. The game's rules are unaltered and nothing depicted in the game is supernatural stuffs. Just fun references and such. 


This is the table setup (roughly. Unfortunately there is no photo of the setup so I masterfully recreated it in MS paint):









Uesugi (blue) were played by yeld from the former page on this plog, I got to command the Takeda (red) retinue.


*Uesugi retinue* (numbered as in the picture above):
1 _Samanosuke _- Hatamoto (leader), armed with Yari (Spear)
2 _Jean Réno_ - Samurai, armed with Yari (Spear)
3_ Sub Zero_ - Unarmoured Samurai, armed with Katana and Wakizashi
4 _Ryu Hayabusa_ - Ashigaru Gashira (Ashigaru officer) with Naginata
5 _Ark _- Ashigaru (Takeda traitor, caravan guard), armed with Yari (Spear)
6 _Old Muramasa_ - Ashigaru, armed with Teppo (Arquebus)
7 _Ashitaka _- Ashigaru, armed with Yumi (Bow)

*Takeda retinue *(barely any names. Couldn't think of anything and time was short anyway):
1 _Kobayashi _- Hatamoto (leader), armed with Naginata
2 _Maru _- Samurai, armed with Katana and Wakizashi
Two archers, one Ashigaru with Teppo, one more Ashigaru with Yari and one Ashigaru with Naginata

Some of the "lists" aren't "legal" as per the Bushi army list. It was "balanced" enough I'd say. My two samurai also had points spent on getting an attribute each which I forgot about choosing at the beginning of the game. At turn#2 I remembered but I decided to forego that then.

As you can see from the arrows in the picture, Old Muramasa and Ashitaka ran towards the fence to take position and give covering fire whilst the Samurai Samanosuke and Jean Reno ran straight off to the demon statue (sounds good, doesn't it?) to claim it and possibly carry it off the board. Sub Zero, Ark and Ryu Hayabusa moved towards the bamboo forest to cover their flanks. My own guys moved the archers and Teppo-gunner in position to get a good shot at anybody who would attempt to claim the objective, but without getting into range of the enemy missile troops. 

Soon both Uesugi Samurai had grabbed the objective. I moved up my Teppo-gunner to close range towards the enemy leader (Samanosuke), but he missed his shot. Darn. My archers kept on peppering them with arrows but to no avail. At the left flank my Samurai and their Ashigaru friends charged the flank guard. After some shouting, hacking and slashing Ryu Hayabusa, Ark and one of my Ashigaru had gone to the ground. Sub Zero decided not to advance from zero to hero and legged it towards his pals. 










In the mean time the Uesugi Samurai Samanosuke and Jean Réno had grabbed the objective on its wooden thing nobody quite knows a name for (please let me know if you know a fitting term. I asked around and while surprisingly many people came up with 'wheelbarrow without wheels' I'm not entirely convinced that there aren't any better terms) and dashed towards their table edge. Shouting orders at their missile troops to do the honourable thing and hold the line until they'd run to safety.










....with my missile troops and the retreating Sub Zero hot on their heels.










The rest of my retiune split up at this point, which probably wasn't the smartest of moves. My Samurai leader Kobayashi ran off to cut off the way of retreat. As my missile fire against samurai so far had ineffectually bounced off their heavy armour I was sure that nothing could harm him, despite running in front of enemy missile troops.











A little overview at this point:









Of course that lucky Uesugi archer managed to wound Kobayashi, at which point he decided it's better to run back to the road (before he got into close range of the Teppo gunner) and along with Maru and the Ashigaru followed suit.

They finally cought up with Sub Zero and he was quickly cut down.











Fuelled by this quick victory over another samurai, Kobayashi and Maru stormed onwards. Seeing as there were no more warriors between them (carrying the objective) and the Takeda force, the leader of the Uesugi warband sent off his pal Jean Réno to continue carrying the statue to safety while he would stay and face the force.










My two samurai, along with one of the archers, charged towards Samanosuke, but he swiftly retired from Kobayashi and the archer to face Maru alone.










The odds were stacked in favour of Samanosuke and after a quick exchange of blows Maru went down.











Meanwhile old Muramasa and Akitasha had left their firing position to help Jean Réno carry the objective to safety. A desperate charge of my archer was quickly fought off and Uesugi had won the day. Who knows though what terrible curse the mysterious statue bears?


Victory points:
Uesugi: 12 
Takeda: 7

...or something like that. My Samurai leader refrained from committing seppuku.  

A fun game was had and it lasted for estimatedly 7 or 8 turns. As I said, I don't think that running with a heavy object is intended to be permitted. I asked on the Ronin facebook group and most people seem to disallow it but as there was no indication that it wouldn't work we just tried it with the option to run. Missile weapons once again proved to be a bit of a 'wild card' in the game. One of the main things about this game is that there are no down times due to alternate activation. Which is pretty nice. The combat pool system again proved to be much fun. Good, quick little game, that Ronin.  Hope you enjoyed the report!


----------



## Viscount Vash (Jan 3, 2007)

Nice battle report.

Your wheeless trolley is like a sedan chair without the chair so budda only knows what to call it lol.
After a bit of thought the word is litter, normally a carried platform or stretcher....


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Thanks very much! Yus, 'litter' actually is the most fitting word I found too, but decided that most people (including me of course) who'd read the batrep would read 'litter' as rubbish rather than anything else so I thought I'd be more on the safe side with asking for other opinions.


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

Hullo again. Just in case you're wondering what this whole thread is about (apart from pretty miniatures  ) - here's my review of the Ronin rules set:


http://skirmishwargaming.com/ronin-rules-review/

Hope you like it!


----------



## Iraqiel (May 21, 2008)

Good stuff Sigur, this looks great and I enjoyed that Batrep!


----------



## Sigur (Dec 9, 2010)

@Iraqiel: Thanks very much for reading and commenting. 

Again, no real update, but a new article. This time I'm taking a look at a few models and manufacturers thereof suited for playing Ronin:

http://skirmishwargaming.com/ronin-miniatures-overview/

I'll see that I can get some more figures painted as well some time soon.


----------

